

Machine learning – automated personal psychiatrist - vizualoverlord
http://psych.nfshost.com/

======
mischief6
here's a similar thing i wrote while learning the rc shell on plan 9, inspired
by the 'confessionals' in THX-1138.
[http://sprunge.us/QfPG](http://sprunge.us/QfPG)

